# Waterfalls



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2010)

The last time I was in the mountains, the air was pretty hazy most days, so shooting big mountain vistas wasn't ideal.  So instead, I turned my attention downward and shot a bunch of waterfalls.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





More HERE


----------



## Bram (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice Mike, these are really cool. :thumbup: to get the fade effect on the waterfall you just slow the shutter speed way down right? I've tried it but never really worked out.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2010)

Yup, the shutter speed will control how the moving water looks.  Generally, the slower the shutter, the more blur/fade/smooth etc.  

Sometimes it takes a really slow (long) shutter speed.  So in most of these I used a polarizing filter, along with an ND filter and a small aperture.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice pictures, #7 is my favourite here


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 1, 2010)

number five is sweet!!


----------



## bigboi3 (Oct 1, 2010)

So BigMike, you stacked the ND and Polarizer filter together?  Shots look great BTW.


----------



## EricD (Oct 1, 2010)

Well captured!  :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2010)

3,5,6,7 all look pretty decent. i like 5 and 6 the most, but 3 also has a lovely quality about it. Good job on using the old saying, "When life gives you hazy days, make lemondade!" No wait...I mean....erm...you know what I mean!


----------



## edouble (Oct 1, 2010)

I think they are all too saturated. You like your nature scenes vivid and bright, I prefer a more natural look.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2010)

> You like your nature scenes vivid and bright


You've got me there.


----------



## IlSan (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice photos Mike!

And thumbs up on turning a "lost" opportunity to shoot mountain vistas into a great session with waterfalls :thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks.



> And thumbs up on turning a "lost" opportunity to shoot mountain vistas into a great session with waterfalls


The funny thing is that I was in the same location the year before (annual family camping trip) and it was cloud & rainy so I had to figure out a way to make the most of it then as well.  
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/176104-landscapes.html


----------



## kalmkidd (Oct 2, 2010)

3 and 4 is the same log i see up top in number 1 right lol


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2010)

Yup, that's the same log.  I didn't get a chance to hike up this stream very far.  I was actually very close to the highway and my wife & son were sitting in the vehicle.


----------



## Rifleman7 (Oct 5, 2010)

This is not to try to hijack the thread, but I had the very same thing happen a week ago on Mt Washington....low cloud and no visibility to take the scenic panoramas I was headed out to bring home, I found this little stream by the side of a parking lot near the upper Chalets.....spent an hour there and got this as the very first shot of the session. The flat light of the overcast cloud really helped to balance out the deep shadows I might have otherwise got from bright sunlight.........


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 5, 2010)

wow I love #1 they are all great I wish I was close enough to places like that to take pics Id never go back home lol


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2010)

> wow I love #1 they are all great I wish I was close enough to places like that to take pics Id never go back home lol


Thanks.

It's not actually that close to me.  This location is about a 5 hour drive from where I live, although I can get to similar areas in about 3 and a half.
It is hard to leave when I do get there.


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 12, 2010)

Terrific shots, Mike. We have very few waterfalls around here other than the big one... Niagara Falls. Me, I prefer smaller ones like the ones in your shots. Much more personal and greater opportunity to make your own vision that hasn't been done a bajillion times before.


----------

